# What does it mean when you have water on your coils?



## homebuiler (Jul 29, 2007)

I know nothing of AC units so please bare with me.

I heard the AC leaking so I shut it down and opened up the panel.

The coils have water all over them and there is a pan that houses the radiators and coil that is filled with water.

What could have happened to make the coils have water on them so much that it fills up the pan?

It's looks like this.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Typically, when you're low on freon, the coils can freeze like that and then when the unit shuts off, it melts and drips.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

A-coils collect moisture constantly as they are used..
The drain pan is there to catch the water and direct it to the condensation drain. 
Wet A-coils and tubing can sometimes just be an indicator of the relative humidity.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 31, 2007)

Think of those "radiators" you have called them as a place to collect water...like a dehumidifier. They remove the moisture in the air to lower the humidity in the rooms.
This is why you get hot when the temp is 85 degrees and the humidity is 90%....you sweat. Well to make this simple...the Radiator drips the water into the pan and drains to a hose.
If you have a lot of water in the pan you need to check the drain...or it will overflow.
This is all how A/C works ..sounds like its doing the job. 

Stay cool.


----------

